
Can H1-B and F1 visa holders earn money online? - nreece
http://www.ipatrix.com/h1b-f1-visa-earn-money-online/
======
makecheck
I suspect that the immigration attorney quoted in the article is exactly
right, that you aren't allowed to make extra money as an immigrant.

Of course, this is probably the perfect example of a rule that's been taken to
the extreme. And, therefore, the law should either be modified to be
realistic, or be thrown out.

I can't imagine the average person screaming "hell no, deport him!!!" if they
found out an immigrant made a few extra bucks here and there on a blog.
Especially since blogs, of all things, could easily be produced from other
countries.

